# hey debating time folks



## dav3 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok right i was just one youtube there when i seen this guy who had a hermans tortoise and a bearded dragon in the same tank and i was wonder...is that a good idea?? because i would love it if i had a bearded dragon living with my leo

so can they live together or is this guy stupied???


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 20, 2011)

well I would say there are probably worse species that have been seen together, I once saw an african rock python with a refoot tort at a zoo! most people here will probably say not to do it... and they are probably right that it is not the BEST thing for each species, but make your own choice, if I did it i would make sure the enclosure was huge and each animal had its own space with its own needs met, I have a bearded dragon but do not have any hermans so I'm not sure of their requirements...........the leo probably would have similar requirements to the dragon but space would be key in my opinion. also i guess i would make sure each animal was parasite free cause there is a good chance the leo would eat some dragon poo, that might not be the best thing for the tort,(one reason to reconsider)


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2011)

What would be the upside? Why would you "love it if you had a bearded dragon living with (your) Leo?"

I can see a few negatives, but I don't see a positive for me. So what are the positives for you? Just wondering.


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 20, 2011)

Ya it does seem like another set up with the dragon in it would be a better, safer bet....


----------



## elegans (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't even need to see the video, horrible idea! Coccidia, my favorite! And yes, that was meant to be "snarky".


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 20, 2011)

Coccidia is a subclass of microscopic, spore-forming, single-celled obligate parasites belonging to the apicomplexan class Conoidasida.[1] Coccidian parasites infect the intestinal tracts of animals[2], and are the largest group of apicomplexan protozoa.

Coccidia are obligate, intracellular parasites, which means that they must live and reproduce within an animal cell.

They form a subclass within the Conoidasida and are divided into four orders distinguished by the presence or absence of various asexual and sexual stages.


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2011)

NEtorts said:


> Coccidia is a subclass of microscopic, spore-forming, single-celled obligate parasites belonging to the apicomplexan class Conoidasida.[1] Coccidian parasites infect the intestinal tracts of animals[2], and are the largest group of apicomplexan protozoa.
> 
> Coccidia are obligate, intracellular parasites, which means that they must live and reproduce within an animal cell.
> 
> They form a subclass within the Conoidasida and are divided into four orders distinguished by the presence or absence of various asexual and sexual stages.



I had to look that one up myself.


----------



## dav3 (Feb 20, 2011)

i have no idea what yous are on about haha


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe he was insinuating that it would be a bad idea and that one species would most likely pass a parasite to the other.


----------



## elegans (Feb 20, 2011)

All beardeds carry it, and shed it when stressed. Not fun or easy to deal with. Been there done that, what was your point?


----------



## dmmj (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I believe that it is ok to mix species if you want when they cross in the wild. I wouldn't do it either way just my way of doing it, I would be concerned if one or the other may hurt the other, I just don't want to take the risk myself. You may read on here of red foot keepers keeping hermit crabs with their red foots to clean up leftover food, but you will also red that also they often get eaten.
My 2 cents though with inflation it is now worth about half a cent.


----------



## elegans (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, worst than a bad idea! A train wreck waiting to happen!


----------



## mike1011 (Feb 20, 2011)

many years ago I used to keep a large egyptian euro in with my sulcatas till they all mysteriously died. just kidding, they didnt die. but I wouldnt do it nowadays because its just not worth the risks of all the above mentioned.(and i'm sick of getting my *** wipped by a lg. euro)

I think its uro now for short, am I right?


----------



## LeroyLeft (Feb 20, 2011)

We have a dragon and she would defintly try to bite a limb our head I had her tank next to my 2 Red fts, she would try to get at them


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 22, 2011)

Its a big No No from me, If you cant mix tortoise species you definately cannot mix reptiles, A beardie Is omnivorous and most torts are Herbivorous, Beardies need different temps and humidity. The water bowl is going to have fecal matter from either animal and then one is going to bathe or drink it. NOT A GOOD IDEA..IMAO


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2011)

One more vote for the don't mix species crowd.


----------

